# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Latest really important change

## captaind

This is 10 months ago and now.

----------


## goldilocks

Lovely!
 :Cool:

----------


## yetta

Sweet!! Is that marl ??

----------


## captaind

Yes. and the work continues

----------

